# بيع اراضى فى الاسكندرية شركة النور للاستثمار العقارى



## اعلانى العقارية (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*شركة النور للاستثمار العقارى بالاسكندرية الطريق الدائرى*
بيع اراضى على الطريق الدائرى مباشرتا اسكندرية
يوجد لدينا اراضى مساحات مختلفة تبدأ من 100 متر باسعار لا تقبل المنافسة تبدا من 500 جنية للمتر فقط كما يوجد لدينا اراضى موثقة شهر عقارى و مستوفاة جميع الاوراق و المرافق الاراضى قريبة من كارفور و الداون تاون مدخل اسكندرية الصحراوى و الموقف الجديد و سموحة و محرم بك​





----------------
مكتبة اراضى شركة النور للاستثمار العقارى بمنتدى عقار لايف للتسويق العقاري دليلك الشامل لشراء ارضك بالاسكندرية
للاتصال بالشركة و طلب معاينة الاراضى
*الحاج / هشام انور 01211164797 - 01065443264*
و يمكنك متابعتى على الخاص




​


----------



## اعلانى العقارية (28 ديسمبر 2013)

*بيع ارض فى اسكندرية 4400 متر شركة النور للاراضى*

ارض للبيع فى الاسكندرية مساحتها 4400 متر مربع
على الطريق الدائرى اسكندرية بالقرب من كارفور و الداون تاون
شركة النور للاستثمار القعارى
شركة النور للأستثمار العقارى بالاسكندري&





الواجهه البحرية تطل على شارع 10 متر بعرض 38 متر
الواجهه القبلية تطل على شارع 10 متر بعرض 38 متر
الواجهه الشرقية على جار بطول 116 متر
الواجهه الغربية تطل على جار بطول 116 متر
==========
للاتصال بالشركة و طلب معاينة الاراضى
*الحاج / هشام انور 01211164797 - 01065443264*
و يمكنك متابعتى على الخاص​


----------



## اعلانى العقارية (1 يناير 2014)

*بيع ارض فى اسكندرية 4899 متر شركة النور للاراضى*

ارض للبيع على الطريق الدائرى اسكندرية ابيس القرية العاشرة من شركة النور للاستثمار العقارى
الارض بالقرب من كارفور و منتجع اكاسيا و الداون تاون




للاستفار و طلب معاينة الارض
للاتصال بالشركة و طلب معاينة الاراضى الحاج / هشام انور 01211164797 - 01065443264
الدعم الفنى و التسويق الإلكترونى [email protected]
​


----------



## اعلانى العقارية (2 يناير 2014)

*ارض 700 متر للبيع بالاسكندرية*

بيع راض 700 متر على الطريق الدائرى مستوفاة الاوراق و المرافق من شركة النور للاستثمار العقارى
بحرى جار بعرض 15 متر​ قبلى شارع 10 متر بعرض 15 متر​ غربى شارع 7 متر بطول 40 متر​ شرقى جار 40 متر​




للاتصال بالشركة و طلب معاينة الاراضى الحاج / هشام انور 01211164797 - 01065443264
الدعم الفنى و التسويق الإلكترونى [email protected]
​


----------

